# RCI Last Call / Extra Vacation - possible buy for friends?



## Howdy_TX (Apr 21, 2019)

I have RCI account via Worldmark, but can I book multiple rooms for friends/family (that I won't be going)? They will have to check in themselves? and will need to book multiple room on the same day. using either RCI Last Call or RCI Extra Vacation ?

thank you.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 21, 2019)

I have booked Last Calls for friends- as well as accompanying Guest Certificates for friends. They checked in separately from me. One caveat- RCI rules that you can't profit from this. Multiple check-ins in your name at the same date & resort without you might trigger suspicion.

Jim


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 21, 2019)

Howdy_TX said:


> I have RCI account via Worldmark,
> but can I book multiple rooms for friends/family (that I won't be going)? They will have to check in themselves?
> thank you.



These will require a guest certificate - RCI charges for this .

Family & Friends are fine .
Renting is not allowed of exchanges / Extra Vacations or Last Calls .


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 21, 2019)

As I have stated elsewhere, I have done multiple (like 25 or so) EVs and LCs for others, and two couples are on 5-Year Guest Passes.

Specific to the question, one of them booked 5 condos at the same time at the same resort for a student conference that he was the chaperone.  It was at that time that he got the 5-Year Guest Pass because it cost less than 5 Guest Certificate fees, and also eliminated the need to pay them the next five years.

It is not a perfect program, and as the subscribing RCI member, I like to keep track of what's going on.  Little things like sometimes to reservation does not get emailed to the guest, even the ones with the 5-Year Guest Pass.  Also, they do not have access to search online, and I like to keep them informed of when RCI is having a sale.  They can contact RCI themselves, and book reservation themselves, and I have to be careful if I have credits with RCI, because the Guides tend to use them without asking.

Anything anyone wants to know about this program . . . feel free to ask, because with more than 160 "exchanges" over the years, I think this is the best deal going with RCI.

For me, it is a _*Paying It Forward*_ thing, no need for financial gain or commercial purpose.  When nice people are paying many times more than $239-$300, to stay in a motel room, and you can get a really nice condo for them, why not?


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 21, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> I think this is the best deal going with RCI.
> 
> For me, it is a *Paying It Forward* thing, no need for financial gain or commercial purpose.  When nice people are paying many times more than $239-$300, to stay in a motel room, and you can get a really nice condo for them, why not?



To those points, it just so happens that one of the couples with the 5 Year Guest Pass likes to stay at one of our home resorts, because it is really close, and really convenient, to where they like to vacation a couple times a year.  Our maintenance fee is $800-ish, and they normally stay there for $256 ($239 plus tax).  They'll be there next the first week in May.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 21, 2019)

If RCI is going to charge a Guest Certificate fee for each of the units, since they will each be separate reservations, take a look at the 5-Year Guest Pass.  It appears a Guest Certificate fee is now $89, and a 5-Year Guest Pass is $179.  So, some basic math, a 5-Year Guest Pass costs the same as 2 Guest Certificates.  Well . . . a dollar more.  

I also can't stress how often my _cousins _(that's what we call each other ) have gotten more than they asked for, or expected.  The first time the aforementioned couple stayed at our home resort, their reservation said they got a _Studio_.  Since I know our resort doesn't have any _Studio_ units, I told them they would probably get the smaller side of a lockout.  When they checked in, the resort had upgraded them to a full 1-bedroom.

Another older _cousin, _traveling with their even-older mother in a wheelchair, needed a walk-in level unit.  The very-large resort accommodated them with a parking-lot level unit with a walkway from the parking lot.  And, they had been upgraded to a "Presidential", they highest quality units there, and they were given both sides of a lockout.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi Howdy:
It sounds as if you are wondering if the (relatively new) WM guest certificate token/fee comes into play. It does not. 
You may purchase one or more Last Call/ Extra Vacations from RCI and add guest certificates from RCI. You may use the guest's credit card to pay for the LC/EV + guest fee.


----------



## silentg (Apr 22, 2019)

This the first time I’ve heard about a 5 year guest pass? Is it thru RCI?


----------



## Howdy_TX (Apr 22, 2019)

I’m actually new to RCI that’s why not sure how to use - it’s actually booking for my cousin and her parents (possible in-laws) - that’s why either 2-3 of same booking.

Like to have direction where I can just buy a 5-year annual pass for my cousin? Can she use the pass to book 2-3 rooms at once same day, same place? All under her name ? 

I mean - I have to book for her right? She already gave me the place she wanted to visit - but Last Call - I never used and not sure do I just have to visit that exact resort and make booking 3 different times under her name 3 different times? 

Thank you all for all the replies!


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 22, 2019)

Yes.

It's been around a long time.

*T. “Guest Certificate” means a certificate purchased from or otherwise provided by RCI, in its sole discretion, allowing the use of Inventory or Alternative Inventory or certain other benefits of membership, for noncommercial purposes, as a gift to friends or family. U. 

“Guest Pass” means the giving of the benefits of a Guest Certificate on multiple occasions during the stated period without having to pay an individual Guest Certificate fee for each Transaction.

B. A Member may purchase a Guest Pass from RCI at the then current rate, specified on RCI’s website at www.rci.com. A Guest Pass will be issued in the name of a designated guest, and sent to the Member. A Guest Pass allows the Member to give a named Guest Pass recipient the benefits of a Guest Certificate on multiple occasions during the stated period without the Member being required to pay an individual Guest Certificate fee for each Transaction. Guest Passes may only be used by the individual(s) named on the Guest Pass and may not be used by persons under the age of twenty-one (21), unless otherwise permitted by law or by the Inventory provider or Alternative Inventory provider. However, Inventory providers or Alternative Inventory providers may impose a minimum age greater than twenty-one (21). The Member may terminate a Guest Pass at any time. The Guest Pass fee is non-refundable.

Miscellaneous Fees  USD
Guest Pass - 5 yr     $179 *


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 22, 2019)

silentg said:


> This the first time I’ve heard about a 5 year guest pass? Is it thru RCI?





Howdy_TX said:


> I’m actually new to RCI that’s why not sure how to use - it’s actually booking for my cousin and her parents (possible in-laws) - that’s why either 2-3 of same booking.
> 
> Like to have direction where I can just buy a 5-year annual pass for my cousin? Can she use the pass to book 2-3 rooms at once same day, same place? All under her name ?
> 
> ...



de nada

Click to expand to see the answers.


----------



## Howdy_TX (Apr 22, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> de nada
> 
> Click to expand to see the answers.



Thank you a bunch! Much easier just have cousin book themselves after getting a guest pass! Sweet


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 22, 2019)

Maybe, eventually, but I have found that people who do not understand this should have someone who does understand it (somewhat) do it until the Guest Pass holder gets more familiar with what their doing.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 22, 2019)

Yes, you may reserve multiple units for a guest IF multiple units are available. However, the guest needs to fully understand that these are non-refundable transactions. This is the area of difficulty that may arise with friends/relatives.

Have them go to the actual resort website, and price the same unit size and dates there, so they see what it would actually cost. Explain that the reason it is so much cheaper is that this is a non-refundable transaction.


----------



## Howdy_TX (Apr 22, 2019)

well, i just tried, (1) log on to https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/ (2) click RCI exchange on left (3) click "book RCI reservation today" (4) now i'm log in to RCI https://b2b.rci.com/club-home 
but, there is no links whatsoever on how to purchase a guest pass. 

I google it, and took me to RCI help https://www.rci.com/pre-rci-en_US/h...w-do-i-purchase-an-rci-guest-certificate.page , saying can only be purchased as you book the Last Call/Extra Vacation.

so I tried that too, I got to the page "Available Units", scroll down, and only have Cancel - Confirm - Hold ????? nothing about adding guest pass. don't want to click CONFIRM and actually book the room 

PS - never used RCI that's why, only used Worldmark points directly in the past.


----------



## Howdy_TX (Apr 22, 2019)

hudshut said:


> Yes, you may reserve multiple units for a guest IF multiple units are available. However, the guest needs to fully understand that these are non-refundable transactions. This is the area of difficulty that may arise with friends/relatives.
> 
> Have them go to the actual resort website, and price the same unit size and dates there, so they see what it would actually cost. Explain that the reason it is so much cheaper is that this is a non-refundable transaction.




i thought this maybe the case. however, anyway to see how many units are available? tried, but it is only listed once. and tried many different area/resorts, it seems always only listed once by default?


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 22, 2019)

Said before, share your concerns with feedback@rci.com or call 800-338-7777 (I assume that's still it, since it's been years since I dialed it).

FWIW, when RCI came through the Classaction lawsuit, they came out not revealing as much as they did before.  "Before" was number of units, "after, and now" is number of resorts.

So, for multiple units the same week at the same resort, you have to talk to a Guide before you take any action, and a Guide can do the multiple units.  Online you can only do one at a time.

I have never seen a way to purchase the Guest Pass Online, just to add a Guest Certificate when you book a reservation.  My _cousins _called to purchase theirs.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 22, 2019)

Found in post 27 of this old thread:
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/2006-the-rci-guest-pass-program.30382/

Scroll down for the Guest Pass fee. Must call/write to request it.
https://www.rci.com/pre-rci-en_US/h...romo=PGSenUSwowHELPfees-RCIhelpENusPREmemFEES


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 23, 2019)

hudshut said:


> Explain that the reason it is so much cheaper is that this is a *non-refundable transaction*.



In the many I have done, that has never come up.  I think it was assumed.

If the great prices need explanation, which also seldom comes up, I say it is because it is excess inventory (because it is excess inventory).

But, as I've mentioned, initially there is some too-good-to-be-true suspicion, which, being honest about it, these are timeshares, and there is a negative public perception.  I believe it has also made some think there must be a catch, and I must be up to something. 

Neither of those are my problems; there are just what they are.  If someone feels better paying $1000 for the same thing I can get them for $256 (as an example), that's fine with me.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 27, 2019)

Now one of my Guest Pass holders has a friend that needs a couple units.  So, a guest of a guest of a guest.



It's like the measles . . . people around those who have it, get it.

PS:  My Guest Pass Holder had already checked with RCI, and he cannot book something for a guest, with a Guest Certificate;  I have to.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 29, 2019)

I have a small group email list I keep informed of sales, and last week I let them know about the $239 sale.  Here's one of the resplies:

*I booked a vrbo condo at (L:UFVL< KJFFHK) for $1200 for the week but 239 would make me think twice!
*
Well, heck yes, and the same thing goes for exchanging by the time you pay a maintenance fee and the exchange fee.

But, it's amazing how the negative stigma of timesharing causes most people to be suspicious.


----------



## OldGuy (May 1, 2019)

Looks like there'll be another 5-Year Guest Pass on our account.

Welcome Cuz'n!


----------



## OldGuy (May 5, 2019)

Here's a couple or three points about the Guest Pass, Extra Vacations and Last Calls.

Someone on this forum wanted to sign up for the 5-Year Guest Pass and yesterday was the day to do it.  I tried to do it by phone, and had to give up after at least 1/2 hour.  Then I did it on Chat, and except for the normal wait going back and forth, it went right through.  So, that's Point 1, do what you can with RCI by Chat, rather than phone, and, at the end, you can copy and save the entire transaction conversation.

Next, this new Guest Pass holder asked me to check for two weeks for her.  I did, and they were, let me go look, *$294*.  I emailed her, and she told me she wanted them, so I said she could call and get them on her own now.  She emailed back and said she got them, but the Guide said they were now *$332*.  So, I checked on that, hoping to be able to get her some money back, but now they were *$431.99*.

So, Point 2, EVs and LCs have dynamic pricing.  In the time it took us to exchange emails and make a phone call, less than an hour, those went from *$294* to *$431.99*.
The point . . . if you see something you know you want, and it's under $300, take it.  Others are looking at it, too.  $239 happens sometimes, and $199 in a blue moon.  $269 for Last Calls is fairly normal.

Point 3 . . . I received the Confirmation emails in my name, but did not receive the Guest Confirmations, so RCI had screwed up.  I straightened that out, again by Chat, had the Guest Confirmations emailed to me, which I like so I know they got done, and I forwarded them to the Guest Pass holder.  So, this point is that if you are reserving something for a guest, or you are the guest doing the reserving, make sure RCI does it in the guest's name.  This is not the first time that has happened (it's the second ).


----------



## OldGuy (Jun 16, 2019)

*Last-Minute Vacations Starting at $269USD Per Week!*
*Book a Last CallSM Vacation for travel in the next 45 days.*

It doesn't say when this sale ends, but figure it will be soon.  Then, soon, there will be another one.


----------



## OldGuy (Jun 17, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> Then, soon, there will be another one.



Select Extra VacationsSM getaways just
$239USD
PER WEEK*

Sale ends 6/21/19. Book today for travel 9/6/19 through 9/29/19.


----------



## OldGuy (Jun 21, 2019)

Hurry! Sale Ends TODAY
Plan your fall getaway!
Select Extra VacationsSM getaways just $239USD


----------



## OldGuy (Jun 24, 2019)

*50,000 Vacations
ON SALE NOW
Act fast! Most deals end 6/30/19.

Last Minute Vacations Now $50 Off!
Last CallSM vacations are now $50USD off! Book by 6/30/2019 for travel within the next 45 days.

Wyndham Cypress Palms (#3995)
Kissimmee, FL   USA
1 Bedroom Partial4/2 Max Occupancy/Privacy
Sun 21-Jul-2019 toSun 28-Jul-2019
USD 244.00    


*


----------

